# Editeur de code Gibiane



## Massiliafaiavant (20 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, j'utilise un logiciel d'analyse par éléments finis (Cast3m) qui utilise du gibiane comme langage de code. Je cherche un éditeur de texte prenant en charge la coloration gibiane mais je ne trouve pas... Si quelqu'un en connait un je suis preneur!

Je vous remercie d'avance et vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (21 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je ne connais pas d’éditeurs de texte qui prennent en natif la coloration syntaxique du gibiane mais tu devrais pouvoir trouver des fichiers de config en fonction des éditeurs http://www-cast3m.cea.fr/index.php?xml=utilitaires


----------



## Massiliafaiavant (23 Octobre 2019)

Je vous remercie de votre réponse, mais les éditeurs de textes cité sur le site ne fonctionne pas, peut-etre pas encore compatible avec macOS 10.15...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (23 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Il y a Gedit pour Mac http://www-cast3m.cea.fr/html/utilitaires/gedit/info.pdf
Par contre effectivement je ne peux pas dire si il est compatible avec OSX 10.15


----------



## Massiliafaiavant (23 Octobre 2019)

A chaque ouverture il plante, il ne doit pas encore l'être. Je vous remercie tout de même.


----------



## CharlesZablit (17 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Cette réponse arrive un peu tard, mais pour les personnes qui cherchent un éditeur pour les codes Gibiane, Visual Studio Code et cette extension prennent en charge la coloration syntaxique ainsi que d'autres fonctionnalités.


----------

